# Alert barking all day??!!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, it has been a journey for us all in the last few days.

We have traveled 1070 miles to see my family.  
She actually has been pretty good in the car but cannot say the same anywhere else. We are trying to be patient but when you're so tired it's hard. We stopped for one night in a hotel where we wanted to leave her in the bathroom in her open crate but she started to cry and didn't want to stop and we had to sleep. :-[
We brought her crate in the room but she didn't want to settle there either. Closed the crate door and she wasn't impressed at all. Started to growl and woof, not a bark just that low growl woof thing constantly!!! And I really mean constantly. Eventually she did stop and fell asleep but only slept about 6 hours when she heard a noise outside and started to woof again. After that she didn't go back to sleep but carried on with this growl woof thing. We had another 8 hour drive ahead of us so it was challenging and very tiring but we made it. 
Now! Ever since we arrived to my parents house she's constantly on alert. She woofs at everything and barely can settle. She still barks at my dad who's a very big man but once he's close she's ok with him. She jumps up to every single noise she hears and woofs and woofs. Never mind our first night here too. Again constantly growling and woofing in her crate. I actually had to sleep next to her crate on the sofa to calm her down a bit and she fell asleep but at the morning she was up as soon as my dad got up, again woofing and the growling. I'm exhausted. :-[
Elza too! She's been up all day, barely had a rest cause of constant alertness. The heat is immense so that's new to her too but coping well. We make sure she drinks enough and rest in the shade. 

Am I just being inpatient? I know she has to adjust but we are here with her and she has not been left alone. I know everything is new to her. We showed her around and she's a lot more comfortable now after a day. 
My biggest problem is this constant woof thing! She doesn't even listen to us when she does it unless we use our most serious voice and even then she goes straight back after we called her back. 

Question is shall we ignore her when she does this or address it? But if address it then how? I know I should stop her but she doesn't stop no matter how many times we try. As soon as she hears another strange noise she jumps up and woofs. 

Sorry for the long thread... Wanted to give a full picture.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Get her tired. If she was born in September she is 9 months old. Run her. Drain her energy. Go out right now for an hour or two. Take water and run or walk. Give her a couple hour break and out again for an hour or two more. 

When you are both tired, go some more. At the end of the day feed tasty food for both your dog and you. Drink a glass or two of good wine.

That's my prescription. Try it.

Call me in the morning. : :

RBD


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Rod for the quick reply. She's actually 7 months old. Got the English DOB. :

I wish I could take her out for a long walk but Elza is in heat and it's her 18th day. I cannot let her out right now. Our only option is the garden and I don't feel comfortable taking her for a controlled leash walk since I'm not sure about the dogs around here. It is frustrating but we try to make the most of it with 5-10 mins training sessions and fetch games plus some hide and seek. 

Actually tonight she might already a bit better. I sent her to her crate and after she went in I closed it and she accepted it. She hasn't growled and she's fast asleep now even though there's a frog in the pond giving it all it has!!! 
I guess being up all day has finally tired her out.

Now I'm just hoping she will sleep till 8 am! 

My dad cooked us some proper Gulyás soup on fire and we had a wonderful bottle of Hungarian red wine with it so that part of your advice was accomplished. 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, forgot the heat issue and the different day month year combination.

Second trick would be turkey or tuna meat for Elza. Both are loaded with tryptophan, a natural sedative. They also sell in many pet food stores a pill form of tryptophan to calm dogs.

That was a heck of a long drive. Glad you are getting some good food and drink tonight. Sounds wonderful.

Shoot the frog. :

RBD


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd love to shoot the frog, but it's bloody fast!!! lol
My dad said if we blind the frog with a torch it will freeze and then we can catch it... 

Anyway, last night has been a lot better. Elza actually slept till our alarm went off. Hurray!!! 
So far I haven't heard her woofing either so maybe after her first day here she strarted to understand its ok, nothings happening that she should be afraid of.
I'll see how it goes today. We will try to keep her occupied but the temps meant to go up to 39 Celsius so cannot do much during 12 to 4pm.
She's also funny with her food but that's ever since she's in heat. I'll see after today if we need to calm her down. 

Tell me about the drive!!! And we have to do it all over again in 2 weeks. But seeing my family means a lot and we didn't want to put her through the flying experience. 

I'm not a beef person but love it when my dad cooks for us on fire. It just tastes soooooooo good! The burning wood gives a superb taste to everything! ;D 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad things are working out. The things you will do for your dog. You must be as nuts. 8)

Next thing you know you'll be up at 5am so you can walk a couple hours before the heat comes.

Your dog is lucky to have you. Give your dad a hug for Father's Day. 

Sounds like he did a good job on you.

My Father's Day post will be a little later today after our walk.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Glad things are working out. The things you will do for your dog. You must be as nuts. 8)
> 
> Your dog is lucky to have you.


Indeed!!! I think there's only a few of us who would do such thing, but hey we knew it won't be easy and we ARE devoted to our dog. Nuts? **** yeah! 

Second day here so far and it's 100% better for us all. Elza's been a lot better with the alert woofing and managed to sleep some during the day too. My sister came around with her husband and my niece (8 years old, no dog there) and Elza has been pretty good with them. It's a good experience too cause back home we don't have many visitors. She didn't bark at them but first we kept her on leash for the first few mins then when she didn't pay too much attention to them we let her off and she was great. I'd like to say its good for a 7 months old V with not as much socialisation as I'd like her to have.

It's getting hotter and I'm a bit worried how she's coping but she drinks and stays out of the sun most of the time. I poured some water on her a few times to keep her cool. : She also hasn't eaten all day. I managed to make her eat some of her food tonight by mixing it up with a raw egg. I guess if she eats at least once a day it's more than nothing. 

Oh RBD I had the honour to have your 1000th post on my thread! Congratulations! Happy Father's Day for you too!


Oops, I forgot I only see your present number of posts you made not which one was your 1000th. Either way a 1000 is a 1000!!!


----------

